# BW Photo Kittenz



## Battou (May 25, 2008)

See it Bigger Here

Also posted in icanhascheezburger thread.


----------



## sarallyn (May 25, 2008)

AHAHAHAHAHA.

wow, that was awesome.


----------



## Battou (May 25, 2008)

Thanks, I was getting a cup of coffee when they woke up and peered up at me....I knew that had to be taken, on top of that that BW,GS,Sepia LOLcats Corry posted gave me the rest of the inspiration. I was going to put "well Exposed" over the the one but it did not fit between her ears.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jun 5, 2008)

haha lol that is funny


----------



## Battou (Jun 23, 2008)

thanks


----------



## WDodd (Jun 23, 2008)

Thats hilarious! And it got an "Awwww" out of my girlfriend.


----------



## Battou (Jun 23, 2008)

WDodd said:


> Thats hilarious! And it got an "Awwww" out of my girlfriend.



:thumbup: Sweet.


----------



## ShaCow (Jun 24, 2008)

awww


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 24, 2008)

Love it!!


----------



## Battou (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## LynziMarie (Jun 24, 2008)

haha that's great!


----------



## scubabear6 (Jun 24, 2008)

Cute kittens


----------



## Battou (Jun 24, 2008)

thanks


----------



## .Serenity. (Jun 26, 2008)

LOL too cute!


----------



## MBasile (Jun 26, 2008)

hahaha, I love it!

Can I repost it elsewhere?


----------



## chantal7 (Jun 26, 2008)

Haha - that's awesome! I would have never thought of that. Lucky capture


----------



## Battou (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks


----------

